# Best type of dried mealworms?



## Poppythehedgie (Nov 15, 2014)

I need to get some dried meal worms, but i'm not sure what brand is the best. If you know please tell me!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

To be honest? None of them. :lol: Dried mealworms aren't a good option except as an absolute last resort, and even then, only fed occasionally. Because of the lack of moisture, they can easily cause constipation or even impactions, especially if too many are fed at once. It'd be best to go with live mealworms or canned ones. I've heard good things about Fluker's canned mealworms, though I haven't tried them with a hedgie before myself.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

^ agreed and seconded.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

If you can't (or don't want to) do live mealworms, Fluker's canned is the way to go. Beware though, it's kind of stinky! And once opened, they can go bad pretty fast (within a week to a week and a half). But freezing the can, then un-thawing each individual worm in the fridge for a few hours before feeding, can help the can keep for longer, especially if you don't plan on feeding mealworms that often.  much better than risking impaction, imo.


----------

